# Trip-wire snare.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Louis, I've enjoyed the vid. Informative....

I need to practice those snares, eventhough I'll not use them in practice but they look interesting. BTW do you know of any books that have different snares or deadfalls illustrated?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hi Jack, glad you like the vid. I practise the traps, because it's part of the bushcraft way (and they're great fun) I'd get in loads of trouble if I used them. But, for survival training, they're second to none for gaining food, and that's a great peace of mind. Unfortunately, I can't reccommend any books, as I haven't got any, I learnt all my traps from youtube and the net, and playing around on a theme. If you find any traps you can't get to grips with, let me know, and I'll see if I can do anything about it. Otherwise, have a look at this guys channel, his traps are the most beautiful I've ever seen.





And have a look at the SAS survival guide, it's available most places, and covers basic traps.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

TA,

Could you post the link to the youtube channel as I can't view embeded vids.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Try this.... didn't work, have a look for his name 'Gratzythegame' It should get it.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

could you make that as a trip wire tom tom or bass?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

cheers


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> could you make that as a trip wire tom tom or bass?


How d'you mean?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m06dN_PT8P4&feature=player_detailpage


I dunno, I just can't figure out how to prepare the stick for supper.

But, that's just me.

: )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Louis, I've enjoyed the vid. Informative....
> 
> I need to practice those snares, eventhough I'll not use them in practice but they look interesting. BTW do you know of any books that have different snares or deadfalls illustrated?


Re: books-

SAS Survival Handbook (or Guide, either one) by Wiseman
Bushcraft- Richard Graves
How to Stay Alive in the Woods- Angier
Outdoor Survival Skills-Olsen
Tom Brown's Field Guide to Wilderness Survival
Dept of the Air Force - Aircrew Survival
US Army Survival Manual
Complete Survival Manual -
National Geographic Complete Survival Manual - Sweeney
Outdoor Survival Guide-Gerke

Those are some of mine - the more you learn the better prepared you'll be.

Hope you'll never have to use the kinowledge, but do field practice to keep in shape.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I think the only ones I haven't seen there, are the US army one, the National Geo. one (which surprised me) and the complete Survival Manual ... who did that one, do you know?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m06dN_PT8P4&feature=player_detailpage


I dunno, I just can't figure out how to prepare the stick for supper.

But, that's just me.

: )
[/quote]
No tree can escape from me.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I think the only ones I haven't seen there, are the US army one, the National Geo. one (which surprised me) and the complete Survival Manual ... who did that one, do you know?


National Geographic Complete Survival Manual by Michael Sweeney - like everything else Nat Geo does, this book is beautiful! The cover and pages appear to be water resistant!

US ARMY Survival Manual FM 21-76 (a reprint by Dorset Press, NY) BTW, "FM" refers to "Field Manual" series of books.

Even "The Official Boy Scout Fieldbook", now available to the general public, has snares. (And Norman Rockwell paintings!)


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m06dN_PT8P4&amp;feature=player_detailpage


I dunno, I just can't figure out how to prepare the stick for supper.

But, that's just me.

: )
[/quote]
No tree can escape from me.[/quote]

I dunno about that... there's a Joshua Tree and Sequoia trees that have been around a long, long, long time which haven't seen the sight of you yet... : )


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've seen the FM before... but any other books online on pdf?

TA for the list


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> I've seen the FM before... but any other books online on pdf?
> 
> TA for the list


Never had the need to check online for books I have on my shelfs : )


----------

